# Fatal Error from Warcraft III Frozen Throne



## Soronashi (Aug 15, 2008)

I always get a fatal error or a blue screen when i start up my Warcraft III Frozen Throne. I do not know why but it happens every few days. I took a screen shot of my fatal error and hope anybody can help me solve this problem.







The fatal error says:
Program: C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\war3.exe
Exception: 0xC000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:6F61CFC5

The instruction at '0x6F61CFC5' referenced memory at '0x8BFFFFE7'
The memory could not be 'read' .

Press OK to terminate the application.

This was the fatal error message i got from starting Warcraft III Frozen Throne for a minute.

Please tell me if there is any solution for this problem if you do know of one. Thanks


----------



## Eyce (Aug 15, 2008)

What operating system are you running, have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling, have you ever ran the game before without running into this error?


----------



## Nobody6551 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello i have a problem my english isnt still good but i hope you can read it.
So i will start with my problem 

i play wc3 a long time and i have no problems in this period but now i will host and than when i join one game direct on beginning of the game i get a disconnect that means i am out of the game. And when i will host direct on beginning of game all players lost the connection well not all but many ppl are out of game and on my wc3 ban list stands that the dont leave. They lost the connection so pls can you help me

thx


----------

